# Kindergarten in Bonn area



## dannyjv

Hi,

My wife will be moving to Bonn from Aug 1 along with my 2 years 3 month old son. Her work location is near the Deutsche Tower Post in Bonn. Are there are any english speaking day cares available near that area. 

Looking forward to hear from you.

Thanks.


----------



## James3214

Try some of the following:

Bilinguale Kindertagesstätten und Schulen in Köln und Bonn (Englisch / Italienisch / Französisch / Spanisch)

Kindergarten (Kita) in Bonn - Max and Mary


----------



## dannyjv

@James3214 - Thank you very much.

I found a day care which is very close to my wife's office - the "Kiku Kinderland" day care near the Deutsche Post Tower. 
Is this day care only for the Deutsche Post employees? 
Kindly let me know.


----------



## James3214

dannyjv said:


> @James3214 - Thank you very much.
> 
> I found a day care which is very close to my wife's office - the "Kiku Kinderland" day care near the Deutsche Post Tower.
> Is this day care only for the Deutsche Post employees?
> Kindly let me know.


Well, they don't mention it on their website. Looks like they started in Nurnberg and are aiming it a working parents near the school, so looks ideal if it's near your wife's workplace. Now check the prices!


----------

